# Northern California GTO owners sound off!



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi,

I'm Max and I have an 04 GTO that I plan on running a few times at Sac Raceway and maybe even Thunder Hill (an hour north of me.) I live in the Capital of California and love the comradre that local car clubs bring.

BBQ's at parks, steaks at the Outback, racing whatever.

I founded the California Nissan 350Z Club when people still thought the Z's were "a Lexus or Porsche" lol so let's see if we can get a local forum on here jumping because that car club started with 6 of us, I sold the 350Z and gave the club ownership away when the California members were racing regulalry, going to Starbucks and boasting over 110 members strong! We were in the process of creating a non adhesive Nor Cal window sticker for meets etc which would require a designer etc, it takes lots of help and input trust me.

I'll start.

I am Max and I am a 40 year old divorced male. I have an 04 GTO that I did the intake, exaust and tuning on. I'm working on weight reduction now, I removed the skid plate and gutted the trunk for starters.

On Wednesdays starting in February you can find me here getting in about 5 runs for 15 bucks and our cars just love the cold air!

http://www.sacramentoraceway.com/

Right now the Saturday events are 40 bucks and you are only allowed 2 runs as a street car, this is for the big dogs running 10's but still fun to watch! I just don't reccomend racing on Saturdays for bang for the buck you spend an hout just sitting in line each run! Click the Wendesday schedule.

As for finding a track in California even if it's just to get a baseline or a 13 sec time slip for your files try here:

http://chasinracin.com/track-locator/states/ca.shtml

My website of my car's progression is in my sig and I would like to see this section hopping, free pic hosting, nice members etc so let's all sound off if you are in California! Oh BTW, Happy New Year 2005, park the Goat party in moderation and STAY SAFE!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm down in Bakerspatch...a bit of a haul to go to Scare-a-mento but if I ever do drive that far north I'll sing out!


----------



## Dave Wolin (Jan 16, 2005)

*Central Valley Racers*

Might be interesting to get a Central Valley group together and meet for lunch now and then. I'm in Oakhurst, near Yosemite. Just bought an '04 strictly for open road racing. Might be a sport you're interested in.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Vallejo checking in here. Get up to Sac pretty often when the weather gets better. Couple of local area groups for GTO's and Pontiacs. 

gggoats.org

norcal-ls1.com

westcoastpontiacs.com


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Dave Wolin said:


> Might be interesting to get a Central Valley group together and meet for lunch now and then. I'm in Oakhurst, near Yosemite. Just bought an '04 strictly for open road racing. Might be a sport you're interested in.


Yeah...be cool, that.

Open road racing? I assume this is a closed-course time trial thing. Where is this held? Sounds like fun.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

What's up B-Town and V Town? The same thing happened with my Z group we ended up having three chapters North, South and Central and the Central and Southern Chapters had many more members. Does that mean people in Sac are broke? LOL, I know the Dealership where I bought my car currently has zero GTO's and to me this is a good thing. I was at Howe Ave Park yesterday with my dog (they have an off leash park for dogs) and I saw a bright orange 1969 "The Judge" GTO restored and it was very clean. He did have an aftermarket exhaust on the bottom with an ex pipe and a Edelbrock high rise manifold with a chromed out Holly 750 on top of it. Everything else on the top end was chromed out and the lower block was painted light blue and he said it was recently blue printed. He lives near me and we exchanged names and numbers. He was boasting close to 600 in torque and just moved here from NYC. His name was Ted, cool guy…
I hope he shows up here at our website because the car was bad azz. I gave him directions to the track and where to park for spectators and he seemed interested. He started it up for me and it just growled with a mean lope to it as it just purred. His hood looked almost identical to GasTiresandOils and after seeing the 1969 Judge hood and the RK hood I am rethinking my upcoming hood purchase next week. It seems to me that that RK hood is closer to the true muscle car 1969 appearance and well you can’t beat the price. I mean even our fog lights were located in almost the exact same spot (except our grilles were different of course. It was a great surprise to run into a 1969 Judge less than a mile from where I live. He even showed me the original manual that said 1969 on the cover. I really feel the potential for a California GTO club is there!

Anyway, I went to Junior High in Vallejo (Springstown) and then moved to Fairfield for HS and don’t mind driving for meets.

I still know lots of old timers at Norcal LS1, I used to hang with them when I had my Z28 before Jeremy the Founder died. Awesome car club that still meets regularly thanks for the links!

GT&Oil what hood did you get it? It is awesome and is to be my next purchase and also who installed and painted it?


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

MaxHax said:


> Anyway, I went to Junior High in Vallejo (Springstown) and then moved to Fairfield for HS and don’t mind driving for meets.
> 
> I still know lots of old timers at Norcal LS1, I used to hang with them when I had my Z28 before Jeremy the Founder died. Awesome car club that still meets regularly thanks for the links!
> 
> GT&Oil what hood did you get it? It is awesome and is to be my next purchase and also who installed and painted it?



When did you go to Springstowne? I went there when I was in Jr. High from 91-93. It go a lot worse after I left even though the race wars weren't very pleasant while I was there. 

This is my first year with NorCal and the people seem to be very friendly and supportive. It sucks about JP but that is the hand he was dealt. 

Lastly, the hood that I have was made by a friend of mine that is from Vacaville. I came up with the idea before the car was even released. I was on the waiting list for months before I got to put the hood on the car. I bought a 1970 GTO hood from a man in NY. We spliced together the 70 hood and another 04 hood, yes I still have my original hood. Turned out very well and am still working on getting the flappers to work off of a vacuum valve for throttle repsonsive flappers. The hood is 100% steel and doesn't have any unneeded vents and slots like others do. I wish I could have made a mold to make CF hoods and glass hoods, but the mold maker 4x his price once he found out what we had and how many we were going to be able to sell. Oh well, someday maybe. Hope to see you about the meets for NorCal if you get a chance.


----------



## ddawson (Aug 12, 2004)

San Mateo here.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

*Alright! California is checking in!*

Hey everyone! 

Yeas GT&O, I knew JP when he was healthy enough to still race and was the N20 King at Sac Raceway. He was the "squeezemaster." If you ever run into a guy named Brandon (his mom is on the Admin Board of NorCal) shoot him my email he hasn't seen my Goat yet. Yeah too bad about Jeremy the last time I seen him he was close to death and it was pretty sad that he had to die slow like that may he RIP.

Anyway, I went to Sprinsgtowne in 79-80 and was the only "whiteboy" there lol but I make friends easy and enjoyed my time there. Back then the race card was played pretty heavily and I have to admit I graduated from the school of hard knocks growing up in the nighborhood I did as a "cracker" but it gave me the charachter I have today and I wouldn't change much.

I made allot of good friends there and still know people there, I stayed off of Admiral Callahan Lane at the top of the hill there in some apartments and used to walk quite a ways to school and I recall many fights lol.

This would be good coffee talk man to reminence over them days it was the best of times it was the worst of time (as Dickens would say.) I joined the US Navy in 1980 to sorta get out of there and grow up and when I got out I went to Sac in late 84 (I am 40.)

Anyway I would of course want a lighter hood but yours looks tite and like I said hollar at Brandon for me and let him know I bought a Goat because he used to racer my 350Z that had both N20 and a Procharger and I haven't seen him since then, also tell him and mom that I got divorced  he will understand he knew what I was going through back then.

Later man!

Max


----------



## Dave Wolin (Jan 16, 2005)

*Racing*

Take a look at my post under racing for links to all the open road racing sites. After you've done one of these, half an hour at 150 mph or so, you'll never go back to autocrossing.

Re: California GTO owners - why don't we plan a get together for lunch in a midway spot - Modesto, Turlock, Merced, etc.


----------



## RED68GTO (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi all, I am active in Fresno area pontiac club. I have a couple "older goats" but one of our members has an 04. Fresno might be a good place to hook up, and BTW, in Sept of this year we are putting on a Western regional all Pontiac show at Bass Lake. We would even make a seperate class for new gen GTO's if a few showed up

would love to hear some feedback


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

RED68GTO said:


> We would even make a seperate class for new gen GTO's if a few showed up
> 
> would love to hear some feedback



I see in the show there is going to be a position for the new GTO in stock trim, but I don't see a category for the modified. Is there going to be a class for modified new GTO's or will they be grouped up with other modified Pontiacs? Anyhow, still debating over the regionals this year due to scheduling. Last year in Reno was a blast though.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm "interested" and only 3 hours away but due to the nature of the beast aka my job can't book that far in advance, keep me posted I am glad to see the activity here in this local section increase though, I am hitting the tracks the first February in 2005 at Sacramento Raceway and will be posting some slips. Header communications are in progress


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

RED68GTO said:


> Hi all, I am active in Fresno area pontiac club. I have a couple "older goats" but one of our members has an 04. Fresno might be a good place to hook up, and BTW, in Sept of this year we are putting on a Western regional all Pontiac show at Bass Lake. We would even make a seperate class for new gen GTO's if a few showed up
> 
> would love to hear some feedback


Damn, I would be all over that. I'm only 2 hours south!

Please let us know when exactly!


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

*Bay Area*

Hey Pleasanton in the house here,
Seen a few other GTO's round these parts but usually i just run with my group of friends that have, ricers, and STI's, and cars of that nature. Id love to find another GTO in the area. 
SasDawg :cool


----------



## Darkbackward (Feb 24, 2005)

San Leandro here, Glad to see there's a couple of you around. I'm purchasing a brand new 05' cyclone grey six speed on mon. and would love to get up to the track soon. Hope to see you guys around. :cheers 

Ian


----------



## Norcal9 (Feb 27, 2005)

*When is the first Meeting*

I am in the Bay area and just purchased a 2005 (Drove all the way to Manteca). I would like meet and see what info we can share about our cars. So far I love her (naming her soon). I look forward to hearing from people in the bay area!


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

What's up guys, I'm Mike in Stockton, we could meet here, if you guys own guns but I dont know if you want to.  Im down to drive! If you guys ever want to meet up, post it and Ill be there.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

What's up Mike? I am going over to help our troops in about 3 weeks and I live in Sacramento. I have a Military Arms Israel' Baby Eagle .45ACP with 4 10 round mags that I want to have some fun with. It has only been shot at the range once, my prior 45 was a Sig-Sauer and much thinner and didn't have that safety under the decocker like this one does so I wanna blast some rounds off. They have a range her that is outdoors, sells ammo , you shoot at 15 feet, they have a coke machine and it's 7 bucks and that includes eyes, ears and a target. Best of all it is about 3 miles from the track!
I have an 04 A4. I don't have much time left though and need to pack some stuff to be out of this place I rented, I'll be gone a year. Let' do this!

It's called Cordova Shooting Center and is near Sacramento Raceway and burger stands in between! arty:


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey, jay here. Im living in Walnut Creek, work in the fine city of Richmond... got an 05 BLK/RED M6. just waiting to find the right mods for it, then its on! Can't freakin wait till companys start making stuff for the 05's. Plan on getting most of the work done at Top Of The Hill Racing, in Livermore, all the stuff i cant do myself.


----------



## superdave01 (Mar 3, 2005)

*i*

Hi guys...Fairfield (Suisun City) here. Just picked up my 2005 Quicksilver M6 last nite in Pittsburg. Sold my 2003 Mach1 Mustang with many mods for the GTO. It's stock for now, but that won't last long. Been racing at Sears Point Raceway, oops, sori, Infineon Raceway since 1973 with bikes and cars. Retired from the Coast Guard in 95 and work as an Homeland Security Instructor at the CG Training Center in Petaluma teaching Communications and Search & Rescue. Getting over a triple by-pass that I had in January and the GTO was my "who knows how much longer we have" car!!! Lets get together!!!


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

MaxHax said:


> What's up Mike? I am going over to help our troops in about 3 weeks and I live in Sacramento. I have a Military Arms Israel' Baby Eagle .45ACP with 4 10 round mags that I want to have some fun with. It has only been shot at the range once, my prior 45 was a Sig-Sauer and much thinner and didn't have that safety under the decocker like this one does so I wanna blast some rounds off. They have a range her that is outdoors, sells ammo , you shoot at 15 feet, they have a coke machine and it's 7 bucks and that includes eyes, ears and a target. Best of all it is about 3 miles from the track!
> I have an 04 A4. I don't have much time left though and need to pack some stuff to be out of this place I rented, I'll be gone a year. Let' do this!
> 
> It's called Cordova Shooting Center and is near Sacramento Raceway and burger stands in between! arty:



Hey man, i was over in Iraq during the war...i was on the front lines from Kuwait to Baghdad with the Marines. Im just an 0311 and enjoyed every minute of it, now that i can look back on it. Good luck :cheers :seeya:


----------



## Canyon (Apr 7, 2005)

Union City Here....Saw a Blue 04 heading Northbound 880 this morn.....Im down for a GTO run......how cool would that be


----------



## SantaCruz (Oct 10, 2005)

they call me santacruz and i have a 04' gto and i love it i am in a car club called riper and were new to the game. i am only 24 and had to work two jobs just to get my gto and man i am happy to have it. i saved up and bam here i am


----------



## heinee (Nov 5, 2005)

I just picked up an 05 Cyclone Gray GTO on thurday night. arty: 

I feel like I found the perfect car, for me. Let me know when there are any local get togethers coming up. I would enjoy meeting other GTO enthusiasts like myself.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey Santa Cruz did you buy yours in Seaside???


----------



## 707blackgto (Jan 25, 2006)

*wuz up*

Hey people wuz up got a blk 05 live in Fairfield nice to meet you all


----------



## terryk (Feb 17, 2006)

Foresthill, CA here!


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

sacramento here. i have yet to take my car to the track but i plan to this wednsday anyone else going?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

yo SLOGTO the track up in SAC is open already???
wonder if infineon is open yet


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

this wednsday is opening night. we should get a bunch of guys together to race!!!!! even though it will probibly be full of imports. arty:


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey all just wanted to sound off i guess. I picked up a Black 06' goat about a month ago, and love it. I just hate how hard it was to put in the GMM rip shifter, next mod in about a little over a month(cat back system, then 3 weeks later headers):willy: Thank god i have the ability to score a car lift!!!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

jagyro said:


> Hey all just wanted to sound off i guess. I picked up a Black 06' goat about a month ago, and love it. I just hate how hard it was to put in the GMM rip shifter, next mod in about a little over a month(cat back system, then 3 weeks later headers):willy: Thank god i have the ability to score a car lift!!!


Hey Ya Jag! I don't have any Mods yet, just my first oil change (800 miles) - Would love to hear how your Mods go... Let us know :cool (where did you pick up your GMM shifter?)


I've seen only 2 other GTO's on the Road a Yellow one in DiscoBay on Saturday and Blue one on the way to work this morning, both with dealer plates still on (just like mine  )


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

JAGYRO

Wsup Bro!!!
Hey I go to school in Vacaville Monday - Friday next to the DMV maybe when the weather gets nicer you'll see the GOAT out there stop bye and say wsup!


----------



## PONYKLR (Apr 8, 2006)

Grass Valley finally checkin' in. GAWD!! How many of these forums are there?!?? :willy: 

I'm Tim and have a few "weapons".  Hope I'll bump into all of you eventually!


----------



## terryk (Feb 17, 2006)

PONYKLR said:


> Grass Valley finally checkin' in. GAWD!! How many of these forums are there?!?? :willy:
> 
> I'm Tim and have a few "weapons".  Hope I'll bump into all of you eventually!


It's about time!:lol:


----------



## Qikgoat (Apr 15, 2006)

Fairfield here!


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Concord here.

I see a silver on red '04 and a black on black '04 with aftermarket wheels fairly regularly at the North Concord Bart station. Anyone's here?


----------



## wills06gto (Apr 20, 2006)

Sup guys? I live in Sac town, actually Orangevale, but same thing. I go to sac raceway all the time in the summer, it's the best around. Have yet to run the new goat though, waiting to break it in first. I am always down for meeting in person and starting a club. Keep me updated.


----------



## towerguy (Apr 16, 2006)

TThe name is Mark also out of Sac.Got my Goat a couple of months ago. Been in heaven since. I've got 100's of ?s. To meet up eyeball to eyeball would be great. Looking forward to picking everybodys brain on possible mods.


----------



## BAYAREABoS$ (Jun 14, 2006)

*Reppin' tha Bay*

wussup everyone...names Salman and I'm out here in Hayward...have a Black/red 05' Goat...I think I'm in Luv arty:


----------

